

Five Super Successful Tech Pivots - outrightfree
http://techcrunch.com/gallery/five-super-successful-tech-pivots/

======
polymath88
Would have never guessed pinterest started out as Tote. What do they mean by
low friction payments? Why not give some deals out? O well... Thoughts?

